# Newbie with issues



## dgasler (May 30, 2012)

Greetings to all...

as one who is new to the forums and LR, i have a question, so go easy on me...

since i bought LR4, i have started shooting in raw.

the one major thing i have noticed is that when I import my photos into LR, they look much different than
when i open them in PS. extremely different!  like they do not need much processing compared to PS.

In PS, i always have major levels work. looks so much better when it is done.

but in LR, the photos look so much different.

I am assuming that shooting in raw is the difference. is my camera adjusting the photos that much?

Don.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 30, 2012)

Don, welcome to the forums. I'm a little bit confused.

Are we talking:
1) raw vs. JPG?
2) Lr vs. PS?
3) Lr and raw vs. PS and JPG?

In general, if you're shooting JPGs SOOC (straight out of camera) then yes, your camera is likely adjusting them a lot.  

Are you happier with the new way, or the old way?

If you can give us more details, or step by steps, we can get you headed in the right direction.

For instance, what camera are you using? Truly Windows 7 x32 as per your profile?


----------



## dgasler (May 30, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> Don, welcome to the forums. I'm a little bit confused.
> 
> Are we talking:
> 1) raw vs. JPG?
> ...




we are speakin gof LR & raw vs. jpeg & PS

i am happier but dont trust it yet.

i have an olympus E-PL1 .  windows 7 32. i believe.

i was shooting jpegs SOOC, pp in PS.


----------



## clee01l (May 30, 2012)

Brad must be shy today.  Here is a link to one of our tips and tricks, authored by Brad.  It should help.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 30, 2012)

......and if that prompts additional questions, keep asking away!

The bottom line boils down to:
The JPG is the picture your camera took,
The raw is the picture you took.

The raw will give you a great deal more latitude to post-process, but likely you will *have to* post-process. Lr does offer many tools to streamline the process across big shoots.


----------

